# June 15th - Save the date



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

❗Save the date❗The most important date to remember for Americans living abroad is June 15th - this is the automatic tax filing extension for US expats!

If you need help with this year’s taxes or want clarification on the potential benefits you could receive to reduce the taxes you owe, We can help Plus, we’re proud to have been recognized as the Best US Tax software for the expatriate by The Balance!

👉👉👉 Click here for more information about our services


----------

